# Rumor Mill-VW to F1 to prop up Campos?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

According to this story from Motorsport.com, F1 surpremo Bernie Eccostone and a Spanish billionare will help Campos to survive 2010 before selling the team to Volkswagen Group at the end of the season. What could this mean-VW or Porsche to F1, maybe Audi?
http://www.motorsport.com/news...57158


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Rumor Mill-VW to F1 to prop up Campos? (chernaudi)*

Whatever it is until now its still a rumor. So might as well not spend time on it. if there will be an official statement from both ends, then maybe I would react.


----------

